# R33 gtr abs pls help!!



## SenR33 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi team new to this forum. 

I've got an issue with my 1996 R33 GTR. My abs light is on I got the car scanned and it was "FR RH IN ABS SOL [SHORT]" 

The abs computer in the boot next to the battery has an Led light. Thoes codes were 44, 42 and 21 

I've changed the two front sensors to known working ones and the ABS unit in the engine bay. Code 44 and 42 have gone but code 21 still remains (right front sensor open circuit) I've checked continuity from the sensor to the abs computer in the boot and it's fine the wires look like it's in good condition. 4wd is working. 

My question is what else can I do to try and find the issue has anyone been through this situation? Ive tried searching but haven't found much info apologies for starting a thread.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Have you tried a different ABS ecu? Maybe it was damaged internally by a short when the original problem occurred.


----------



## SenR33 (Dec 28, 2020)

lightspeed said:


> Have you tried a different ABS ecu? Maybe it was damaged internally by a short when the original problem occurred.


I will try this thank you!


----------

